# Anyone know where I can buy cyclopese in wafer form and angelfish colour flake food?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there,


Anyone know where I can buy cyclopese in wafer form? Also good angelfish flake colour food? I'm getting my angelfish from mellow aquatics.  Yay!!!! Any advice in terems of what to feed them to increase the orange coloring would be awesome as well. Thanks so much. Also any advice on what type of fish food to get that contains dietary carotenes?

Laura


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

laurahmm said:


> Any advice in terems of what to feed them to increase the orange coloring would be awesome as well. Thanks so much. Also any advice on what type of fish food to get that contains dietary carotenes?
> 
> Laura


Beta Carotenes are found in Spirulina and Brine Shrimp. Also foods such as carrots, sweet potatoes, squash, spinach, apricots, and green peppers. Also look for words like Naturose, Astaxanthin, and Xanthophyll for the yellow pigments. http://www.naturose.com/

Find the food at this website that contains some of the above ingredients: http://www.johnsfishfood.com/index.html
Here is John's last months price list: http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/su..._1st_of_august_for_deliveries_hea-289959.html
You can contact John on here under the name sugarglidder or email him at [email protected]

BTW what type of Angels are you getting? Koi Angels?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks so much. I will try to get a hold of him...he unfortunately always comes up when I am working! Aye I am getting 90% coverage orange koi. Hopefully they are everything he promised! I will post pics I once I get them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes pictures would be great. The angels at that website you are buying from look really good. 
You may be interested in checking out this angel fish forum: http://www.angelfish.net/VBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------

